# trouvay cauvin piping equipment book



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أغسطس 2014)

see attached link

http://www.seridium.com/downloads/Trouvay__Cauvin_Piping_Equipment_2001_Blue_Book.pdf


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أغسطس 2014)

*inspection manual for piping*







see attached link
http://www.kalhour.ae/downloads/inspection_manual_for_piping.pdf


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أغسطس 2014)

*piping material guide*





see attached link
http://www.kalhour.ae/downloads/piping_materials_guide.pdf


----------



## محمد الاكرم (13 أغسطس 2014)

السلام
ثلاث كتب رائعة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نيازي حسن (31 ديسمبر 2020)

شكرا لكم


----------

